# Anubias barteri var. nana 'Marble' & 'Stardust'



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, has anyone has these

- Anubias barteri var. nana 'Marble' 
- Anubias barteri var nana 'Stardust'

Would like to know if it easy to grow and where can i find it. thanks
Only saw them on the website. have not seen it real.

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

While I do not have either of these 2 varieties, they should be typical of Anubias, in being fairly undemanding plants. I wouldn't think you'd have too much trouble getting them in Singapore where you are.


----------



## aquariumlover (Aug 30, 2016)

You can check PlantsFactory on eBay. They do sell this plant once in a while and their feedback score are very positive. I bought many plants from that seller and their quality are unmatchable.

Here is the link for the product and seller:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/plantsfactory

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anubias-Bar...re-Petite-Live-Aquarium-Plants-/152224372237?

They also have a website:

https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com

I hope this information help you.


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know about Marble, but I've had White, Pinto and Stardust.
White and Pinto do well in the aquarium. 
Stardust does not grow well in the aquarium and slowly shrinks when submerged. 
I have verified these findings with several other growers.


----------

